# How old were you when you got your driver's license?



## macface (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm asking because I'm 24 and I'm bearly going to get it.I know I'm pretty old but I always had car accident phobia.


----------



## Dreama (Dec 20, 2007)

I got my restricting license when I was 15 and got my normal license at 16.


----------



## Saja (Dec 20, 2007)

I got my learners permit at 15.5 (to the day) which is as early as we were allowed to then, and my license i got at 16 and month and a day(at 730 am) which again, is as early as i was allowed by law!


----------



## Aprill (Dec 20, 2007)

16


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 20, 2007)

16!!! it gets less scary as time goes by


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 20, 2007)

I was 19... I was allowed to get it when I was 16, but I waited until 19. I was always afraid too... but now I think I'm an awesome driver. My bf on the other hand, is terrible. He thinks I'm a great driver too. Good luck with getting your license. You'll be fine.


----------



## LilDee (Dec 20, 2007)

I got my "L" as soon as I moved to Canada at 17.. which let me drive with a supervisor over 19.. lol

Then I got my "N" at 18.. It meens new driver and you can only have 1 passenger or family members and ofcourse zero alcohol tolerance, which wasn't a problem..

But I actually got a ticket from a b*tchy cop once for not having my N on the back of the car.. lol

And then last year in August I finally got my Class 5 license!! at 20 years old!!

lol, BC has some crazy drivers licensing policies!


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 20, 2007)

Got my learners permit at 15 and my license two months after I turned 16.


----------



## KellyB (Dec 20, 2007)

Regular license at 16


----------



## Marisol (Dec 20, 2007)

I got my permit at 16 and license at 17.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 20, 2007)

18.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Dec 20, 2007)

22.....I think.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 20, 2007)

17, as early as i could in New Jersey.


----------



## Christie ann (Dec 20, 2007)

I think I was 17. Instead of thinking about accidents just tell everyone you are doing more than your part to save the planet.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 20, 2007)

16 I think. It's been awhile! But...I went for that Learner's Permit as soon as I was of legal age!


----------



## kitsune89 (Dec 20, 2007)

I got my permit at 15 and then I got it re-newed like a month ago. I have yet to get my license.

I probably would have had mine by now, but money troubles and things like that got in my way. So I didn't care and bummed rides from friends. I would like to get mine soon, but I know i'm going to be nervous.


----------



## ncwclark (Dec 20, 2007)

I was sixteen. I failed twice, so you can't be any worse than that. Go for it.


----------



## love2482 (Dec 20, 2007)

16, and I got a car my 16th bday!!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't have mine yet eother. I'm 26. I have bad anxiety with driving. I took lessons last month, but they sucked. I wish I could get over my fear.......


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 20, 2007)

17. I would have gotten it at 16 but I was getting bad grades at the time and my parents made me bring them up before I could get my license..


----------



## Lauren (Dec 21, 2007)

I got mine at 16 but it was a couple months after my birthday. I'm 20 now and I still have major anxiety about driving, I hate it!


----------



## Anthea (Dec 21, 2007)

In Australia in the 1970s you could get your learners at 16yrs and 9months and your licence at 17years old. I got my learners and my licence on the very first day on both occasions.

My Motorbike licence I got when I was in my early 30s.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 21, 2007)

I was 17 when I got my drivers license.


----------



## cintamay (Dec 21, 2007)

i got mine when i was 17. Thats the earliest age you can be in Australia.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 21, 2007)

I just got my N yesterday!! &amp; I'm 17


----------



## SusanTang (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm 22 and I still don't have mine, but I'm planning on getting my learner's permit aka "L" in January. I turn 23 next July, so I'll be 23 by the time I get my license.

It's cool that other people waited until they were older as well!


----------



## NYchic (Dec 21, 2007)

I just got my permit. I am going to get my license finally in January (hopefully I wont fail). I am 22. My excuse is that I have been lazy and in NYC, I just take the subways and buses mostly. Plus I know I still cant afford a car yet. My expenses are tight because I pay for college myself. And now I have to save up for a car.

I cant wait to finally drive and have my own car. Hopefully I will have saved up enough $ by my birthday (July) to buy a car *sigh*


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 21, 2007)

I've had my permit for the past 5 yrs...lol. I never had the time and commitment to take the driver's test. Who knows, maybe some day. It's just that most of my friends have cars, and I live in nyc where public transpo is usually my means of commuting, so I never really had the necessary means to get it asap.


----------



## LilDee (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got my N yesterday!! &amp; I'm 17 Yay!! congrats!!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 21, 2007)

16 when I was learning to drive.

Waited a year up until it's expiration so I could avoid paying $300 for my behind the wheel permit. So, 18 when I got my DL (couple of days after my birthday) because I would only have to pay a few bucks plus no restriction on my license because I wasn't underage.

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've had my permit for the past 5 yrs...lol. I never had the time and commitment to take the driver's test. Who knows, maybe some day. It's just that most of my friends have cars, and I live in nyc where public transpo is usually my means of commuting, so I never really had the necessary means to get it asap. Permits expire every year, don't they? How you managed to have one for 5 years, haha?


----------



## rodenbach (Dec 21, 2007)

16


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 21, 2007)

I still don't have mine, haha...and i turn 21 next month.

Soon though!


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 21, 2007)

I got mine at 19, but I hardly drive.. I am terrified to drive and even more so since our car accident.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 21, 2007)

you're not alone! I got mine when I was 25 years old


----------



## speedy (Dec 21, 2007)

I was 17, which is the age we're allowed to get our licence in Australia.


----------



## banapple (Dec 21, 2007)

I dont even have my permit xP ~ lazy me hehe


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hasnt happened yet, Im so scared to drive. I did in Pa but the pace of traffic was terribley mild compaired to NC driving. They are all crazy down here, seriously the people in my down must have got their licenses from a cracker jack box.


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 21, 2007)

I was 20 years old. Being from NYC I really didn't need one. Once I moved to OH, I realized that to even buy a piece of GUM I HAD to drive


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 21, 2007)

I got mine at 16, but was terrified to drive!


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 21, 2007)

I got mine when i was 19


----------



## han (Dec 21, 2007)

i got my license at 16 and my first car


----------



## monniej (Dec 21, 2007)

sweet sixteen!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 21, 2007)

I got my permit when I was 18. yet to get my License


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 21, 2007)

I think I was 23, pretty old! lol


----------



## acneXpert (Dec 21, 2007)

I guess I got it when I was 21 or 22.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 21, 2007)

Girl, I got mine last yr.... I'm 24...

So...

Oh and it really does get better and easier and u start developing really good judgement of what other drivers are gonna do which makes life so much easier cuz u just laugh at the nonsense.

So go get it and PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE!!!


----------



## Ashley (Dec 21, 2007)

I was 16.


----------



## Lia (Dec 21, 2007)

19!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 24, 2007)

my parents threatned to ground me if i didnt get mine.

i was like 17. i got it, but i still didnt drive until i was like 18 when they were like 'look were sick and tired of driving you around eveywhere. if you wanna go somewhere drive youself'...


----------



## 4getmeNot (Dec 24, 2007)

16.......but i got into trouble...so i didnt get them back until i'm 18.


----------



## justdragmedown (Dec 24, 2007)

I got my permit right before I turned 15 and my liscense at 16


----------



## KrystalxStrange (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm 21 and I still don't have my drivers licsense. I've been scared of getting into accidents and such since forever, So I never felt the need to drive. Now, I kind of wish I went for it years ago, but there's nothing I can do now. I'll eventually get around to getting it....


----------



## Em_J (Dec 25, 2007)

i got my license when i was bout 18 an a half (20 now). My eldest bro had left home for an apartment with no car park so he left his car at home and allowed me to drive it. I accidentally hit a parked car 2 wks after getting it (bit of a story there) so that was an expensive lesson. Though prob for the best cos i'm pretty cautious now.


----------



## Sheikah (Dec 25, 2007)

Permit 15, License 16.


----------



## igor (Dec 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *macface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm asking because I'm 24 and I'm bearly going to get it.I know I'm pretty old but I always had car accident phobia. Well, I`m 34 and I got mine only a few months ago, so you are apparently not too "old" for that ,compared to me. I aways say:it`s better late than never



Actually, my dad taught me to drive in the very young age, and thanks to him, I`ve never had any anxieties or phobias when it comes to driving. I always knew I could be a great driver , it just happened to be that there were numerous interferences in my life that forced me to drop my driving lessons ...

In short, go for it!!! You`ll do fine


----------



## econ34 (Dec 25, 2007)

i totally feel you. i didn't get mine until i was 19. i didn't have anyone to teach me how to drive when i was younger, and then the longer i waited the scarier it got and the more afraid i was to start driving. my boyfriend taught me how to, and now i've been driving for a few years. if you just pay attention and be safe it isn't as scary as you think it will be. good luck!


----------



## bCreative (Dec 26, 2007)

I got mine in May of this year at 22

Took me 3 learner permits and 2 driving schools to get it.


----------



## joybelle (Dec 26, 2007)

I was 16. I started working at 12, so I was so happy to be able to drive myself to work.


----------



## xjudyx (Dec 27, 2007)

tested for my permit @ 15. failed never went back til last week. i have a learners permit &amp; i can schedule the driving test whenever i'm ready. i don't have to wait for a certain time limit or anything. btw i'm 21. so its not thaaat bad i guess hah i've had a fear of driving since forever, but i gotta get over it for school.


----------



## Dance1128 (Dec 27, 2007)

I just got mine last summer, when I was 21. I still don't drive much. The longest I have driven is about twenty miles. I just don't like driving. It does get easier every time, though.

My family members (aunts/uncles/cousins) were so annoying when I didn't have my license. They thought I was so weird, and they'd pick on me for not having it. They STILL pick on me because it took me until I was 21 to get it. I don't really care what they say, it was my decesion and I got it when I was ready for it. So don't let anyone tell you you *need* to get it now, just get it when YOU want to.


----------



## xkaokaox (Dec 27, 2007)

i was 16


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 27, 2007)

I got mine the day after I turned 16. I drove with a licensed driver over 18 for about 6 months before I turned 16, though.


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 27, 2007)

I started driving school at 16 and got my license at 16.5 Almost 4 years ago.

Lol, my husband and I couldn't wait til I hit my 3 year mark cause our car insurance would go down cause I hadn't been in any accidents or had any tickets.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 29, 2007)

*My father put me thru private Driver's Ed. (my poor Daddy couldn't teach another girl how to drive after my two sisters..




) when I was 15. I got an appt. for the test before I turned 16 'cause Mr. Genelli (Drivers Ed. teacher) told us the appts. get booked up reaaaaaallllly fast during the summer (my b-day is mid-May). I think I called before my b-day, and all they had for appts. was in AUGUST already!!!!! But, our DMV is a really small satellite office (I suppose I could'a booked with a bigger DMV location in CT; like Wethersfield). I remember I got a 100% on the written exam....I don't know what I got on the driving exam; all I know is that I passed, and I kissed that old-shoe-leather lookin' bastard right on the face! He looked at me like I was crazy, but I didn't care, 'cause I had MY LICENSE



!!!!!!*


----------



## andreawee (Dec 29, 2007)

I got mine at age 21.


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 29, 2007)

I originally got mine when I was 16...but since I never got the car, I never really got to practice and before you know it, my license expired without me knowing! Sooo stupid I know, but when you don't use it, how often are you going to look at it?

Anyway, I finally got it when I was 25! LOL....


----------



## KristinB (Dec 30, 2007)

16. I grew up in a town without public transport and my parent's worked so I got my license as soon as possible.


----------



## msmakeupqueen (Dec 30, 2007)

21


----------



## alexxx! (Dec 30, 2007)

i got my permit at 14 and license at 16. i would have died if i had to wait any longer lol


----------



## shahdee (Dec 30, 2007)

i'm 19 and i don't have it yet (in my country you can get it at 18).

i have a bit of car phobia so.. i'm in no hurry to get it &gt;.&lt;


----------



## MediterraneanX (Jan 2, 2008)

I was 18, we have to learn manual cars over here!


----------



## lummerz (Jan 2, 2008)

my very first license at 29


----------



## MediterraneanX (Jan 2, 2008)

in england we have to be 17 to apply for a provisional permit, and 17 to pass the test also


----------



## AttentionWhore (Jan 3, 2008)

_i still dont have one, but i plan on getting one this year. im 18 btw._


----------



## xlola (Jan 3, 2008)

16


----------



## Chaela (Jan 4, 2008)

I still don't have mine, I got my permit the day after my 18th (May 2nd) but circumstances got in the way of driving during the summer and then someone bashed into the front of my car! So now the front tire is messed up so I have to wait even longer cause my mom wont let me near her truck lol


----------



## Trisha. (Jan 5, 2008)

I was 21. My mom never wanted to allow me to use her car when I was 16 to learn to drive, and I couldn't afford my own car because she didn't want to have to drive me to work everyday. I probably still wouldn't have gotten it then(4 years ago now) but I had a child &amp; was finishing up college, so I needed a way to get to &amp; from work &amp; doctor's appts, so I learned. I'm still sort of scared to drive to places that I don't know because I'm terrified of getting lost &amp; not finding my way back...lol.


----------



## katana (Jan 5, 2008)

22......still don't have it


----------



## megadoze (Jan 7, 2008)

18 years old . The sooner the better


----------



## MissPout (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm 23 and don't have one. But now my parents asked me if i want to and they pay because they told me they dont get younger and if they cant drive anymore i have to *eeeeek*


----------



## Xuity (Jan 7, 2008)

On Brazil, legal age for driving is 18 years old, but I've gotten mine only when I was 20, because it was when I was able to get a car.


----------



## Jinx (Jan 7, 2008)

I was 19, but I had been driving since I was 15.






Just never got around to getting my license; I wasn't in driver's ed and it is a requirement here if you are under 18 in order to get the license (you have to be in a state approved program, not just parents teaching you) so I was going to wait until I was 18. Then I kept putting it off until I finally just went and did it. That was in 1987.

I wouldn't recommend that tactic, though, lol!!

Things are even more strict her nowadays. My youngest son starts class in 2 weeks and I'll be nervous but glad he'll have more independance.


----------



## ssf (Jan 14, 2008)

I believe I was 19....


----------



## flychick767 (Jan 15, 2008)

I got my license at 16. Don't worry too much about accidents. If you are careful you should be fine.

I actually had a curfue of 8:00 when I first started, and it did not bother me at all. I felt my parents were just looking out for me. But you really need to learn to drive, if anything for an emergency.


----------



## itsliz89 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was 16.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 15, 2008)

Permit at 14, then my mom freaked out cuz I was going to be so young with a drivers licence so she made me wait until I was 18.


----------



## Pri (Jan 15, 2008)

you can get a permit at 15.


----------



## prettyfatfemme (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm 20 and I have never even really tried to learn to drive!


----------



## gangsterkathryn (Jan 16, 2008)

Permit at fifteen and license at sixteen for me.


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Jan 16, 2008)

18, not that I didn't want to but my father wouldn't let me.


----------



## clarebear86 (Jan 17, 2008)

i was 17


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 18, 2008)

19


----------



## abiggers (Jan 18, 2008)

21.


----------



## lmcnabbkv (Jan 18, 2008)

permit at 14.5, license at 15...hey, it was in MT


----------



## Merecat (Jan 19, 2008)

16! I couldnt wait. However, my sister was in the same situation as you and shes great now!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 20, 2008)

I was 20. The legal age to learn to drive here is 17. No real reason I waited so long, I just hadn't got round to it.


----------



## cbvictoria (Jan 21, 2008)

I was 16, way to young, especially now that I have kids, I lived through my oldest daughter getting her drivers license, now my youngest daughter who is 15, will be 16 in August is driving me crazy about getting her permit.. I'm scared to death all over again! I wish they would increase the age to 18!


----------



## Revised (Jan 21, 2008)

16


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Jan 22, 2008)

i got it at 16 as well


----------



## averiejuli (Jan 22, 2008)

Not til I was 19-I didn't have a car though til I was 22


----------



## ember (Jan 22, 2008)

I got my driver license when I was 17 but I am still not able to drive for a year because we only had one car and my mother is always using it.


----------



## Dianergy (Jan 22, 2008)

I was 22 when I finally got a licence (but I drove withhout one for awhile!)


----------



## Titty (Jan 22, 2008)

16! I was not walking everywhere and my parents were too busy at work to take me everywhere. They were happy not to lug me around!


----------



## MissPersia (Jan 23, 2008)

i was 16


----------



## fistandantilus (Jan 23, 2008)

At 18!! The legal age to drive in Spain  I passed without problems!


----------



## Pallidity (Jan 25, 2008)

I got my first car at 16, my permit at 16, and my license at 18. Call me a late bloomer


----------



## luxotika (Jan 25, 2008)

Well this was over 10 years ago, but in North Dakota where I lived, I got my permit when I was 14 and my license when I was 15. I think they changed it to 16 now though.


----------



## Pallidity (Jan 25, 2008)

I believe all of the states are 16 to get a license and the ages to get permits vary now, though I'm not sure.


----------



## rassenis (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll be 18 in October and then I'm going to take the exams .


----------



## sms9889s (Jan 28, 2008)

16


----------



## Victoria Anne (Jan 28, 2008)

18 , I just did not think it was all that important


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2008)

i got my permit on my 16th birthday =] in september

ill have my license in march.

[we have to have the permit for at least 6 months]

im planning on going the day the 6 months is up.


----------



## Estrelinha (Jan 31, 2008)

I was 18..


----------

